# Flourescent Strip Light



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If you mount a fluorescent strip light directly to the ceiling, do you have to have a box for the incoming wire or can you just drop a piece of NM through a hole in the ceiling into the light? I've seen this a thousand times but don't know if it meets code. I can't seem to find anything on this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

314.25 Covers and Canopies. In completed installations,
each box shall have a cover, faceplate, lampholder, or luminaire
canopy, except where the installation complies with
410.24(B).



410.24 Connection of Electric-Discharge Luminaire.
(A) Independent of the Outlet Box. Electric-discharge luminaires
supported independently of the outlet box shall be
connected to the branch circuit through metal raceway,
nonmetallic raceway, Type MC cable, Type AC cable, Type
MI cable, nonmetallic sheathed cable, or by flexible cord as
permitted in 410.62(B) or 410.62(C).
(B) Access to Boxes. Electric-discharge luminaires surface
mounted over concealed outlet, pull, or junction boxes and
designed not to be supported solely by the outlet box shall
be provided with suitable openings in the back of the luminaire
to provide access to the wiring in the box.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 314.25 Covers and Canopies. In completed installations,
> each box shall have a cover, faceplate, lampholder, or luminaire
> canopy, except where the installation complies with
> 410.24(B).
> ...


The part in red seems to imply that there is or should be a box. Or it should say "independently of *a**n* outlet box" Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i don't see a problem with going straight to the light. I used to put up ceiling boxes where people would want them in their garage in these new houses, but then metalux started using these narrow strip 8' tandems and it seems that what to homeowners go get every time (I don't supply fixtures to resi customers, it's not owrth the hassle). Now the round ceiling box is too wide.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> i don't see a problem with going straight to the light. I used to put up ceiling boxes where people would want them in their garage in these new houses, but then metalux started using these narrow strip 8' tandems and it seems that what to homeowners go get every time (I don't supply fixtures to resi customers, it's not owrth the hassle). Now the round ceiling box is too wide.


That's what I ran into yesterday, everywhere they wanted strip lights they put round boxes and the lights wouldn't cover them.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

A company I worked for always did this for bath room wall lights. SOP was to stub NM thru the drywall at rough and then use a NM connector into the back of the vanity fixture at trim out. Left a little slack in the wire so if someone pulled the fixture off the wall the wire would just feed out of the hole in the wall. It always seemed hack to me but "they always did it that way."


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> That's what I ran into yesterday, everywhere they wanted strip lights they put round boxes and the lights wouldn't cover them.


They actually sell a cover for that. I have a couple, i'll see if i have the info on them.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Just run your NM Cable into the luminaire using an approved NM Cable connector and your good to go.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

electric mike said:


> A company I worked for always did this for bath room wall lights. SOP was to stub NM thru the drywall at rough and then use a NM connector into the back of the vanity fixture at trim out. Left a little slack in the wire so if someone pulled the fixture off the wall the wire would just feed out of the hole in the wall. It always seemed hack to me but "they always did it that way."


I will do something simular for my vanity lights. I stub the wire back in the wall, have the drywallers bury it and then use a remodel light box when it comes time to install the light. Mainly because of owners not knowing the height/type of mirror they are going to install.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

You can use any fixture as the j box if its listed for it. If all else fails read the instructions............


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

parnellelectric said:


> You can use any fixture as the j box if its listed for it. If all else fails read the instructions............


Words of wisdom.


----------

